# Heartburn without the burn



## layleswo (Dec 1, 2003)

A few months ago, I had an intestinal virus for a couple of weeks. I thought it ran its course, but the big D happened every once in a while even after a couple of weeks. About that time, I started to feel this tightness in my throat and a full, uncomfortable feeling in my upper abdomen. I chalked it up to anxiety. After a while, I would try and pass bile...my bowel movements felt acidic and I would sometimes feel shaky, sweaty, and my heart rate would go up when these happened. Not until I started to take Prilosec did this stop. I also experienced some pressure in the chest area. What's more is I get a fuzzy-brained, not quite right feeling in the brain. Anxiety definitely sets this off (had lots of stuff happen at once). I also feel some numbness in the back of my throat on ones side, or maybe the tongue. Has anyone else had this kind of experience?


----------



## Mugr (Mar 2, 2003)

i had/have the same kind of experience...a lot of times it's due to trapped air in my stomach...have you tried pepto bismal?


----------



## Cowgrlchica (Feb 18, 2004)

hey i'm on Prolosc too it helped for awhile but it seems to have lost it's affectivness. i've been on it for about 4 mouths so anyway i hope it helps you better than it did for me


----------

